# Calling our ejuice manufacturing vendors



## craigb (4/6/18)

Just curious if any of our professional mixologists would care to share some of their tips, tricks or techniques with us hobbyist stirrers and shakers. Maybe even just giving your devoted fans an insight into what goes into making their favorite liquids.

Some starting points include
Do you do any premixing?
Do you steep? Maybe special steeps? 
How do you manage nicotine strength and consistency across batches. 
What does it take to get your product from the lab to my coils? 

While it would be unfair of us to ask you for trade secrets, it would be awesome for some insider info.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/6/18)

Mmm... Fantastic request but alas, I don't think (m)any juice makers will be spilling the beans here...BUT, you never know = miracles do happen!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Raindance (5/6/18)

I have been told in confidence that the trick to smooth nic is to add it to your mix at midnight standing in the middle of a bussy intersection wearing nothing more than black suspenders with fishnet stockings and red stilettos. Not willing to try it though, red is simply not my colour. 

Regards

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/18)

Raindance said:


> I have been told in confidence that the trick to smooth nic is to add it to your mix at midnight standing in the middle of a bussy intersection wearing nothing more than black suspenders with fishnet stockings and red stilettos. Not willing to try it though, red is simply not my colour.
> 
> Regards

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 8


----------

